# ORIGINAL Jung Psychological Types Quiz



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Introverted Intuitive with Feeling

I think they are all work in progress :/


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Introverted feeling with intuition (INFJ in the original concept of MBTI) is first and foremost a feeler.


When feeling is the superior function, "I", the conscious you, is feelings. Feelings are not seen as something that happens to you, but what is there at the start. 


Your thought processes, the sensations you experience, and the hunches you get, all seem to come from the outside of your inner self.


Being feeling, you are most offended when someone questions your values, your morals. Even when you are not being fully honest or don't have earnest feelings towards someone or something, to question your feelings seems unjust and shallow.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I got Introverted Intuition with Thinking, but I'm not sure if that's more accurate or if Introverted Thinking with Intuition is more accurate. I didn't relate to the Ni part about insights being hard to describe, and I'm not sure if "hunch" is accurate. I think my ideas tend to be more like perspectives or models than hunches, and I don't really trust my hunches because they're usually wrong. But depends on what is meant by a "hunch".


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Introverted Sensation with Feeling
Description: work in progress...


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Extroverted Intuitive with Feeling 
Description: work in progress...


----------



## VideoGameMaster (Jan 17, 2015)

Mizmar said:


> I got as far as the following choice:
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble understanding either description. They're both kinda vague. I'm not sure what he's trying to say. I guess I'd go with the first one but not all of it really fits (beauty and intensity, for example, comes from the outside -- the _form --_ of things, not from the inside).


That part of the quiz stumped me, too. I understand the types better now, fortunately.

Those descriptions match Jung's description of the Si and Ni types, respectively.

Si types perceive reality through a subjective filter; that is, Si types perceive how reality looks to them. I suppose that's why he calls them "impressionist artists." Contrast that with the Se types who perceive reality objectively (independently of the mind); they simply see what is, no more or less, and they have little patience for the needlessly abstract.

Ne types see possibilities in the objective world. They make good brain-stormers, but they have trouble following through on projects because unchanging conditions are stifling to them. They are fascinated with change and will chase every possibility there is. Ni types, on the other hand, see possibilities from the subjective realm. They sometimes have these visions that have no basis in reality, which makes them go, "WTF am I looking at? I need to figure out what this means." When they try to tell other people about these visions, they are often misunderstood and thought to be foolish. However, they fare better in occupations that allow them to put their intuition to good use, such as artistry and poetry. In art, they can reveal amazing things. Here's an example that Mohammad Alshafey provided on the Ni type's Facebook page: Lia Chavez paints BLINDFOLDED to depict her visions during meditation | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kelz (Oct 10, 2015)

Introverted Intuitive with Thinking


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Extraverted Sensation with Thinking


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Introverted Intuitive with Feeling


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

_Introverted thinking with sensation (ISTJ in the original concept of MBTI) is first and foremost a thinker._

What does it mean "in the original concept of MBTI" though?


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Extroverted Sensation with Feeling


----------



## VideoGameMaster (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, and I recommend getting the book "Lectures on Jungian Typology." Marie Louise von Franz, Jung's closest colleague, wrote the first half of the book, and she's SO much easier to read than Jung. Her focus is on the manifestations of the inferior function, but she covers all the types and gives real-world examples for each one. The other half of the book is written by James Hillman, and he covers the feeling function, but I'm not interested in that. You can read him, too, if you want. I'm still on von Franz's section.

Here are a few excerpts from von Franz's book, one on the Fi types and one on the Ni types: INFJ or INFP? a closer look


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

To_august said:


> _Introverted thinking with sensation (ISTJ in the original concept of MBTI) is first and foremost a thinker._
> 
> What does it mean "in the original concept of MBTI" though?


It means in the original concept of MBTI, all types with a dominant judging function would be a J, regardless of whether the judging function is extroverted or introverted. Since you scored as Ti with sensing, that would be "ISTP" according to the most commonly known Ti-Se-Ni-Fe function stack used today.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> It means in the original concept of MBTI, all types with a dominant judging function would be a J, regardless of whether the judging function is extroverted or introverted. Since you scored as Ti with sensing, that would be "ISTP" according to the most commonly known Ti-Se-Ni-Fe function stack used today.


Ti-Se, yes, I got it, but did it really was original MBTI concept?

Jung had rational/irrational depending on the dominant function, but MBTI, if I recall right, always had P/J in relation to how a person prefers to deal with the _outer _world.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I got introverted thinking with extraverted sensation. In other words, ISTP.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Introverted Intuitive with Feeling.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

VideoGameMaster said:


> Oh, and I recommend getting the book "Lectures on Jungian Typology." Marie Louise von Franz, Jung's closest colleague, wrote the first half of the book, and she's SO much easier to read than Jung. Her focus is on the manifestations of the inferior function, but she covers all the types and gives real-world examples for each one. The other half of the book is written by James Hillman, and he covers the feeling function, but I'm not interested in that. You can read him, too, if you want. I'm still on von Franz's section.
> 
> Here are a few excerpts from von Franz's book, one on the Fi types and one on the Ni types: INFJ or INFP? a closer look


It just figures that I have close to 100 books on Jung, but not that one! Oh no, not that one! LOL!


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

VideoGameMaster said:


> Ni types, on the other hand, see possibilities from the subjective realm. They sometimes have these visions that have no basis in reality, which makes them go, "WTF am I looking at? I need to figure out what this means." When they try to tell other people about these visions, they are often misunderstood and thought to be foolish. However, they fare better in occupations that allow them to put their intuition to good use, such as artistry and poetry. In art, they can reveal amazing things. Here's an example that Mohammad Alshafey provided on the Ni type's Facebook page: Lia Chavez paints BLINDFOLDED to depict her visions during meditation | Daily Mail Online


Thanks for the link! I can't say her art does anything for me, though I do relate strongly to her what she says about cherishing the darkness. I have always felt much more free in the dark (both literal and figurative). In darkness there is more room to play.


----------



## VideoGameMaster (Jan 17, 2015)

Mizmar said:


> Thanks for the link! I can't say her art does anything for me, though I do relate strongly to her what she says about cherishing the darkness. I have always felt much more free in the dark (both literal and figurative). In darkness there is more room to play.


You're welcome. =)


----------



## mAlshafey (Feb 24, 2012)

I've updated the "quiz" somewhat but not at all satisfied with it. The limitation of language becomes most apparent when the audience is either uninterested introspection, and also when the audience has a background in MBTI, Keirsey Temperament Sorter (which affected the modern MBTI and most of the online MBTI-like quizzes), and Socionics. 

The ideas told by Jung are starkly different from those spread by "cognitive functions" hobbyists -of whom I was once one- and Myers-Briggs. I hope that with time one could illustrate these differences in ways that overcome the factor of familiarity and need for confirmation of the more popular views.

Also, it happens that being an introverted thinker I highly match the analysis of Jung. However, and especially for perceiving types, I expect problems in all typologies as the area of sensation and intuition is rather loose. One example is that I'm an INTJ in MBTI, but introverted thinking type with sensation when applying Jung's theory and definitions.


----------



## mAlshafey (Feb 24, 2012)

A note on introverted and extraverted sensing types: the element of extraversion applies to the "claims" of the object on the subject. It means that in extraverts, sensation draws them in to the subject. The "luster" of the objective image is in turn discounted by the sensitive introverts and replaced with the subjective "claims", or stimulus/authority/demands of the object, hence the introvert, even if experiences the same sensory perceptions as the extraverts, applies his own needs and agenda to the object. 

Obviously all types gather sensory input from the environment. The main difference between introverts and extraverts is whether they take the details along with the emotional claims, or hide away from the emotional claims substituting their own.


----------



## mAlshafey (Feb 24, 2012)

By the original concept of MBTI I mean the text of Myers-Briggs in her MBTI manuals and before the Keirsey Temperament Sorter and Please Understand Me books came out and lead to changes by the MBTI institute of the interpretations of functions and types to fit better with the popular Keirsey. The old MBTI was still incompatible with Jung, but was made more incompatible with time.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Took it and came out almost the polar opposite of my MBTI. I'll stick with MBTI.


----------

